# Finger shoot compound



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi,

New to compounds, currently finger shooting an old Browning I picked up the other month.

On my recurve, if I look down the arrow at draw, the shot is pretty much in-line with this.

On the compound, if I aim down the arrow shaft at draw, they hit consistently high and to the left.

I am split releasing, right-handed, no peep. The rest is a Bodoodle Timberdoodle style, appears to be set up for centreshot though.

My anchor point is different to what I've been using on the recurve. Instead of corner of mouth, I'm having to anchor under my chin, string on nose. This is to ensure i draw far enough back to hit the wall of the compound draw.

So any ideas why the arrows are hitting to the left?

Thanks


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

adjust the rest to move the hit of the arrow.
Are the arrows you are shooting out of the compound spined for that bow?
That's the reason to shoot a rest that has a berger button.


----------



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

I think they were spined for the bow, but I've dropped the poundage from 54lb to 49lb, so maybe the arrows are too stiff now?

Should the arrow always hit in-line with centre shot on compounds?

There is adjustment on the left/right of the rest, so perhaps if I move the rest to the right a bit.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Set up just like you do for recurve as a starting point. For RH archer right edge of tip of arrow on center/string. Some bows like different setups but it's a good point to start at. At 49#, what are your arrow specs? Spine, length and tip weight?


----------



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

Arrows are Easton xx75 2413 at 31 inches.

The previous owner appeared to have a large draw length, so I've adjusted that down to the minimum 28 inches. Tip weight don't know, has target ones.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Off the top of my head 2413 are a 300 spine, and unless you are shooting an extremely heavy tip you are way over spines for 49#. I shoot a 340 spine at 60# and I am a 30.5" DL. My suggestion would be in the 400 spine area for you or possibly 500 spine if you are cutting them down to your DL.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

2413s are 400 spine


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Supermag1 said:


> 2413s are 400 spine


ATA chart says .301. Hmmmm. I shot them years ago for hunting but don't have any to check.
http://oakcreekarchery.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Al_Carb-Spine.pdf


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Easton recommends 2413 and 100 gr tips at 31" shaft for 57-62#


----------



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

So overspinned then, which might explain why they are hitting left at the moment.

Guess I could wind the limb bolts in to up the poundage from 49lb.

Or perhaps rest adjustment could counter the effects of over spine?

I could use my feather fletched carbons 500 spine at 30 that i use for my recurve, but would be worried they are underpinned (dangerous in a faster compound)


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

rsarns said:


> ATA chart says .301. Hmmmm. I shot them years ago for hunting but don't have any to check.
> http://oakcreekarchery.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Al_Carb-Spine.pdf


Just checked eastons website and they had the x7 2413 listed as a .365 spine, so we're both off. I must have been thinking of my old 2117s instead of the 2413s


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Supermag1 said:


> Just checked eastons website and they had the x7 2413 listed as a .365 spine, so we're both off. I must have been thinking of my old 2117s instead of the 2413s


That's the difference in ASTM and ATA, I always look at ATA spine. Not sure why there is 2 anyway, guess they want to confuse us. Lol


----------



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

Reading a couple of old threads on compound finger shooting, there is mention of dropping the index finger at full draw.

Is this a thing for finger shooters to do? A bit like three under for recurve barebowers.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

thebatman said:


> Reading a couple of old threads on compound finger shooting, there is mention of dropping the index finger at full draw.
> 
> Is this a thing for finger shooters to do? A bit like three under for recurve barebowers.


I draw with 3 and drop the index before anchoring, shot like this for years.


----------



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

Curious to what anchor point you use? I shoot split and anchor corner of mouth with my recurve, but the compound i got at the moment requires a longer draw than that, like under the chin, string on nose tip/lips.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

If you plan on using a sight you will want that lower anchor but if you are gap aiming you will want a higher anchor. I anchor index finger on cheek bone and tip of index feather on nose


----------



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

I guess as I'm finger shooting, it relies more on bending around the frame like a recurve does. If the arrows are too stiff, then maybe this causes clearance issues/poor flight?

I've got a plunger and Free Flyte on order, so hopefully I can adjust to counter these effects.

I might try my 500 spine carbons on the compound. They are suited well to my 40lb Buffalo. Though these may be dangerous as a tad underspined for a 54lb compound?


----------



## Wedwards63 (May 16, 2003)

I use a lower anchor. My thumb wraps behind my head and my index finger runs along my jawline. I used to run my index under my cheekbone but lowered it to work better with my sights. I run my bow at 50 and shoot 500 carbons. The ones I am running now are Easton Powerflight and run 7.3gpi. I use 3.5" vanes. They work pretty good for the money.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Batman: Based on your comment about how you draw it seems the DL is too long for you. If you're having to pull a little too far then your forearm isn't aligned with the arrow which will pull the shot. Make sure DL is spot on before you make any decisions on the arrow.


----------



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

I'll check later to see if my pulling forearm is lined up with the arrow.

The bow is on the shortest DL setting on the cam, so other than getting a different bow, if there another way to slightly shorten the DL (like maybe add twists to the string?)

Cheers.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

You can change the cabling length but I'm not sure what that will give you.

Which Browning bow do you have? There is the possibility of different cams...assuming the DL is wrong.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Just short string it. You will gain a little holding weight but nothing major. Easier than juggling cables.
Are you using sights?


----------



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

Old Browning Vanguard, I think trying to find different cams would be difficult.

I would probably be looking at trying to reduce the DL by an inch to 1.5inch. This is probably not going to happen by simply twisted the string, so unfortunately might have to trade it in :sad:


----------

